# Hauling a horse in a "box stall"



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

It's just like hauling in a stock trailer. It's perfectly safe. Actually, most professional horse haulers haul with the horses in a 'box stall.' I like it, it gives Clem the leeway to balance herself and correct for bumps and turns.

As for tying, it depends on the person. I don't tie, just because I worry about the trailer flipping and their heads being tied up. Some people like to tie.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I did it. My horse absolutely loved it. I would load him loose and he would turn around and ride backwards. Guess he felt more balanced that way.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I only put the divider in my trailer when hauling two horses. My mare used to always turn around, as it does give them more security for braking, but the last time I hauled her she didn't. I guess she just doesn't care anymore. She does prefer to turn around when I leave a back section open. 

I never tie. I agree with Shoebox thinking of the what-ifs. I leave a halter on though so someone else could catch her if need be.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Exactly. That's what a stock trailer is = a box stall. 

Some people tie; some don't. It's personal preferance. 

Whenever I haul in a stock trailer, I prefer to leave them loose so they can stand however is comfortable. Most horses prefer to ride backwards, actually. 

Have even hauled 2 or 3 horses together in one "stall" of a stock trailer and have never had a problem.


----------

